# cattle wormer to mix in water?



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi Everyone,
Does anyone know of a cattle wormer that can be mixed in water? We got the Dexter bulletin about a week ago and a guy in there mixed a cup of something with 50 gallons of water every six weeks or so to worm his animals. I think it was Shaklee something or other. I searched the Shaklee sites but can't find anything for cows, and of course I can't find the bulletin. 

Checked Tractor Supply Co. yesterday and they only have the wormer blocks and Ivermectin. Any ideas?

Thanks,
SBJ


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

SBJ,
they were probably talking about the soap, Shaklee Basic H soap. I don't believe Shaklee endorses it for worming, but I have heard many use it that way. I know Joel Salatin does. I looked in his book salad bar Beef and he uses 1 tablespoon to 5 gallons of water which translates to just over 1 cup per hubdred gallons. He says he's been using it for 10 years.
Maybe Google it and see what you can research.

Carol


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Carol. I think it had a number behind it, like Shaklee 620. Soap, huh.  

Thanks again,
SBJ


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I am about 99.9% certain it would have been Shaklee Basic-H.

Ken Scharabok


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, I must have made up the part about the number. It's heck getting old. 

Searched around and found the articles by Joel Salatin and a partial one from Ken. Looks interesting. Does anyone know a good place to order Shaklee Basic H from? Any feed stores carry it, or do you have to order it off the internet?

Thanks for your time,
SBJ


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Shaklee is sold through local distributions - something like Avon. If you go to www.shaklee.net I think it has a search option by zip code. You can order directly from them at www.shaklee.com. (I may have the two sites reversed.)

Ken Scharabok


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Thank you, Ken. 

SBJ


----------



## Belle (Aug 12, 2003)

sweetbabyjane said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Does anyone know of a cattle wormer that can be mixed in water? We got the Dexter bulletin about a week ago and a guy in there mixed a cup of something with 50 gallons of water every six weeks or so to worm his animals. I think it was Shaklee something or other. I searched the Shaklee sites but can't find anything for cows, and of course I can't find the bulletin.
> 
> Checked Tractor Supply Co. yesterday and they only have the wormer blocks and Ivermectin. Any ideas?
> ...


I use diatomaceous earth in water. My DH does it and I'll get back to you with the right mix to use.


----------

